# One Hot Kitty Kat's Doelings Born This Evening!



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well...Kitty, first time mom, had her babies without any help like 10 minutes before we could get to the place where we are keeping her till our barn is done. lol Two BEAUTIFUL traditional doelings with a few spots on their legs and tummies. Soooo proud!! ^.^ She passed her placenta within 20 minutes of birth as well...and she is looking fantastic as are the babies....she's kept her nice form so well! I have high hopes for these little ones... ^.^


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Awwww they are adorable!!! Congrats to you!!!! Sooo sweet!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the little beauties! Do they have names yet?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

No not yet lol open to some long pretty names  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the beautiful doelings! they're sooo cute!!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!!  They look beautiful now and hoping they will continue to look even better! They already look like they are going to be pretty wide and long...waiting to see what their toplines are like. But they are so precious just the same!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, they are so adorable! congratulations


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, for the big self assured girl "Kitty Kat Strut"
For the little unsure girl "Kitty's little Mew" 
:shrug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha I love it Jill it's pretty cool that you can already tell who is more shy and who isn't lol 

Thought I would share daddy and his name with y'all and see if that helps  
First one is of him and Kitty when they were still in together. He's our friends buck and super friendly. He's won tons of ribbons over here and is almost ennobled. 

Name: Loven'm Sugar With A Bit Of Change

Sorry they aren't the best















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

